# 2005 Pathfinder Transmission



## harleydboy (Feb 2, 2010)

OK, my transmission has gone bad in my '05 4 X4 Pathfinder LE. I'm looking to find a remanufactured unit so I don't have to buy it from the Nissan dealer for $5,000. I've done some online research, but I'm confused as to which transmission is in my truck. I think I have the all mode transmission. It has a dial switch with 2WD, Auto, 4WD - Hi and 4WD - Lo positions. Can anyone tell me what the part number is for my transmission and does anyone have any recommendations on where I might find one?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

There are only 2 options. You have a R310001L which is a 4WD.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

First I would check any junk yards near you. Second check if Jasper make a remanufactured one yet. I'm sure if you get one from the dealer it's actually a reman instead of new, but they charge the same price.


----------



## GMP (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm going through this now as well. No time or indoor place to DIY. Nissan dealer wants $5500, 2 days to get parts, 2 days labor. 

Local shop that has done more than a few will rebuild existing trans, replace radiator, and install external trans cooler for $3500 in 3 days. I'll be doing this and sending the POS down the road. Shop around, there are a lot of hungry service shops now.


----------



## RobCaz (Feb 5, 2010)

*05 Pathfinder Transmission*

Does anyone know if the 05 Pathfinder has a CVT transmission?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

RobCaz said:


> Does anyone know if the 05 Pathfinder has a CVT transmission?


No it does not.


----------



## RobCaz (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Outkast.

I just had the transmission rebuilt AND replaced twice in the past couple of months. The shop I took it to outsources their transmission services to a local transmission shop. I still think there's a problem. It shifts a little rougher than it used to. I was told that it could possibly be a communication problem with the main computer and the TCM and that the TCM may need to be "reflashed".
Any ideas?


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Robcaz, did you get your radiator replaced? If you didn't then you are just going to keep rebuilding your tranny, because the radiator is probably cracked on the inside and contaminating your tranny fluid. At least do the bypass, so that doesn't happen anymore. The Nissan Path :: View topic - I by-passed my in radiator tranny cooler


----------



## RobCaz (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, I'll take a look at this. I appreciate your input.


----------



## GMP (Jul 6, 2009)

I got mine back and all was OK for 1 day. Truck got stuck in 2nd and CEL light on. Shop found valve body, which on the Nissan includes some electronics, damaged from the coolant. They say this usually does not happen but it did on mine. They honored the original work and price and ate the $800 for the part. All is OK now. If you don't replace the whole trans make sure this is addressed as it can come back to bite you.


----------



## lostorrez (Jul 3, 2012)

*Same problem*



harleydboy said:


> OK, my transmission has gone bad in my '05 4 X4 Pathfinder LE. I'm looking to find a remanufactured unit so I don't have to buy it from the Nissan dealer for $5,000. I've done some online research, but I'm confused as to which transmission is in my truck. I think I have the all mode transmission. It has a dial switch with 2WD, Auto, 4WD - Hi and 4WD - Lo positions. Can anyone tell me what the part number is for my transmission and does anyone have any recommendations on where I might find one?


Hi I have your exactly same problem with my pathfinder 2005, can you please advice me on the best way to buy a remanufactured one?


----------



## CPLTECH (Aug 29, 2010)

You did not state the miles on the odometer, but Nissan extended the warranty to 8yr/80,000miles. It is a very picky transmission to rebuild if not done right.

There is also a NHTSA investigation in the works. Read it here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/171104-nhtsa-investigation-nissan-radiators-update.html

2006 PathFinder


----------

